# Bobcat trapping



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

OK, The weather has been weired this year. Hot, Cold, not much snow, etc. I spaced off getting tags this year, so I'm not cat trapping.:-( How have you done this year, and were the cats 'furred up' ?


----------



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

I have never gone, but I'm going to start this next year hopefully. It depends on my money situation. If you have any pictures from your previous years I'd like to see them. Also any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Haven't trapped any cats this year but all the other animals have been furred up nicely. I haven't noticed any difference other than numbers this year. Not a cat guy so to speak but all others I am in for and they have looked great. I hope to have a mess of work tomorrow but that is all hopes till I go back and check.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I've heard the fur is based on daylight hours more than how cold it is. I'm not sure if that is true but a quick internet search may give the answer.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I've heard the fur is based on daylight hours more than how cold it is. I'm not sure if that is true but a quick internet search may give the answer.


I never thought of that. I can see the reasoning for the idea though. The Elk Rut works out that way.


----------

